# Woven Bacon - Not Just for fatties anymore



## msstatedawg

I'm speechless. Take my money now!













image.jpg



__ msstatedawg
__ Jun 25, 2013


----------



## bigtrain74

HOLE-E-CHIT WOW!


----------



## bigtrain74

I think Eddie Money said it best... "I Think I'm In Love"


----------



## mneeley490

*I LOVE IT!!!!!!*


----------



## so ms smoker

Now I have a craving for tacos!!

   Mike


----------



## jbomx363

Wow..just wow...

Technique?


----------



## baja traveler

I'd be willing to bet on the technique - woven, trimmed to a circle, placed in taco shell form, then deep fried...


----------



## dward51

Wash it down with one of these and it's the perfect meal.......    Mmmmmm - bacon.....













enhanced-buzz-25256-1351876083-7.jpg



__ dward51
__ Jun 28, 2013






Here is the web page for the guy who made the bacon taco shell, complete with directions on how he did it!

http://dudefoods.com/bacon-weave-taco/

And for those of us who are watching our figures this summer.....  the diet coke version













bacon+diet+coke.jpg



__ dward51
__ Jun 28, 2013






And for desert..... Nutella covered bacon!













jan2011nutella.jpg



__ dward51
__ Jun 28, 2013


----------



## themule69

MSStateDawg said:


> I'm speechless. Take my money now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ msstatedawg
> __ Jun 25, 2013


I will take a dozen.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jp61

........ really?


----------



## bear55

It's bacon... OMG


----------



## foamheart

Does it come with free stints?


----------



## msstatedawg

OMG at that mug. LOL


----------



## dirtsailor2003

And when you're all done smoking, go take a shower you can still enjoy that great bacony goodness with bacon scented deodorant!













bacon_deodorant_1383879071692_1227571_ver1.0_320_2



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 11, 2013


----------



## shtrdave

the nutella covered bacon hooked me.


----------



## leah elisheva

That is damn clever!!! BRAVO to you! It looks terrific!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## palladini

I am in for everything, except the Nutella covered Bacon.  I hate Nutella and the nuts that is made from.


----------



## hllywd

shtrdave said:


> the nutella covered bacon hooked me.


I'm in!


----------



## squatch

Tis the season to try smoking a TURBACON













Turbacon.jpg



__ squatch
__ Nov 26, 2013


----------



## redheelerdog

Squatch said:


> Tis the season to try smoking a TURBACON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turbacon.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ squatch
> __ Nov 26, 2013


Dude! I burst out laughing when I saw this! Amazing - What will BACON not conquer!


----------



## leah elisheva

OK, Now you people have really done it!

You are ARTISTS of the bacon! Or Bacon Artists therefore, or Masters of Swine Braiding, or, well, I will think of something poetically sound that does justice to all you fatty concocting, and turkey covering rockstars!

This is just AMAZING!!!! I love this site!!!! Keep on!!!

Cheers and warm wishes, Leah


----------

